# Another Day Another Service Engine Soon Light



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know if you see all those GM J.D. Powers commercials touting all the awards Chevy has won in recent years but the CRUZE never appears in the award winning lineup. On my second day with the new 2014 all the lights lit up, it started nonstop chiming, and the DIC displayed the words: Serious Engine Fault, Turn off Engine Immediately! Got it fixed right the first time and the car's been decent ever since


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

So the SES (service engine soon) light turned itself off tonight. I haven't had a chance to bring it to the dealer yet. Not sure what's going on. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

ChevyCanuck said:


> So the SES (service engine soon) light turned itself off tonight. I haven't had a chance to bring it to the dealer yet. Not sure what's going on. Will keep an eye on it.


My 2016.5 had a similar issue with the engine light coming on occasionally. I took it to the dealer a few days ago and they found code p015b. They reprogrammed the ECM per service bulletin 17-NA-155. I hope this is the new programming to prevent the O2 sensor issue.


----------

